# Enzo's Tracking Certification



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I just had to brag about my boy Enzo:

Under an AKC Tracking Judge Enzo earned his Tracking Certification today. Enzo is now ready to take his AKC TD ( Tracking Dog Test ) :happyboogie::happyboogie:

I am hoping to get this title by end of Feb. If I can get in...


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations to both you and Enzo! :congratulations:


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Hoorah! Congrats to you and Enzo!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks, fitting into the Max shoes keep getting smaller. One day I see him having all the titles his sire has and more


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You go Enzo! Big Congrats!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Lucia it's been a lot of fun training this dog to track


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

masi sends big congrats to her little bro


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Great Job!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Diane did I tell you that at the end of the track Enzo tried to bite my nose? Lol he almost jumped over my head lol


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Greg


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!!!! Will be looking for the title soon! I understand the tracking test in Lexington is a pretty good test, very nice ground with short cover. At least it was when I trained there almost 10 years ago. My, has it been that long???


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

That is one of the test I put in for


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats! I think tracking would be alot of fun!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

wanda LOL ! I still have to watch out for Masi, she still targets the "nose" if your not prepared!.. You really need to add that little tidbit into your contracts "be aware Max produces nose biters!" LOL


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Diane that might be a really good Idea being I have many up coming breedings planned for Max this year.Funny that Max never did this


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Tracking is a lot of fun, just you and your dog working as a team


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

You guys need to stop with the nose-biting...... I do NOT want Anik starting that again!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

And yes, tracking is fun when you have a talented dog. Almost as much fun as protection!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey Mary I thought Enzo was over it so watch out lol


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes I do agree.. I've been very lucky with my guys, they all love to track


----------

